# Attendees Learn and Win At GSG Baton Rouge Open House



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The GSG Baton Rouge, La., open house held in April gave visitors a chance to talk directly with vendors, see the latest in products and technology and win some great prizes. One lucky winner received two tickets to a Louisiana State University versus Texas A&M baseball game. Other prizes included gift cards for Starbucks, Loew’s, Home Depot, and VISA. Winners also received framed art pieces and a Pantone color book.
 
In addition, attendees enjoy a free lunch of crawfish and jambalaya catered by Day’s Smokehouse. The Baton Rouge facility is located at 11614 Richcroft Ave., Baton Rouge, LA 70814. The phone number is (225) 274-3800. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

